# 300 wby



## 223shooter

anyone use the 300 wby for deer? how well dose it work and what bullets are use useing

thanks


----------



## mallard

The 300 weatherby is a good big game caliber.It has lots of speed as well as lots of recoil.I cant remember what types of bullets weatheby sells,I know it is very expensive though.If you buy this gun,reloading might be a good idea.


----------



## Plainsman

223shooter

I have not shot the Weatherby 300 mag, but I have used a 300 Winchester Mag extensively. If you reload the 300 Winchester will equal the 300 Weatherby factory load. I prefer the Winchester for one reason, ammunition expense. You will pay around $35 for Weatherby and about half for the Winchester. If I had to choose one rifle for deer it would be my 300 Winchester. It will also serve well for elk and moose. It has a short neck so doesn't perform as well as the Weatherby with bullets over 180 grains. Years ago that may have been more important. Today with the premium bullets we can shoot lighter flat shooting bullets for large game.


----------



## Bob Kellam

I own a 7mm wby mag and a 300 win mag they are both very good guns, if you have never fired a big bore you may want to test fire one prior to a purchase.

The most popular is 150 grain for both and they are both fast and very deadly to 400 yards+, the muzzle blast and recoil are, well lets say you better be ready!

I experimented with reloading and deceided it was hard to beat the factory loads, ammo is spendy but how many shots do you really need?
My first 300 was synthetic, I would not suggest it for a first big bore.

Wby ammo can only be used in wby firearms and does not interchange.


----------



## Plainsman

223shooter

Sorry, I forgot to address the second part of you question. I have over the years shot three bullets in my 300 Winchester. I have used Barnes X bullets, Nosler Ballistic tips, and currently 165 gr Swift Scirocco. I tried Speer Grand Slam, but the blunt nose shed energy faster than I liked. I have tried Hornady SST and their new interbond. Neither shot well in my 300. I load 79 gr of R22 behind my Sciroccos and that gives me 3350 fps with .34 inch groups at 100 yards. I still use Ballistic Tip for deer, with the same load. Many people think this bullet is to fragile, but it blows through both shoulders most of the time for me.


----------



## magnum3.5

Plainsman, is that R22 a clean powder? I'm looking for a cleaner powder I am using IMR4350 and I find it to be so dirty. I am ready to try something else. Any suggestions? Magnum


----------



## 223shooter

yea i know the cost of shells will be more yet i am going to alaska for grizz in nov. i sold a rifle and i am looking into one fpr the the big boys. i have consider the 300 wby. and a 375 Rem Ultra Mag. yet i thought the 300wby might double as a deer rifle yet i am afraid that under 100 yards on a deer i am not going to have much of a deer left :******:

Open Field- thanks about the big bores i have been shooting them for some time so i don't think it will be a problem. in fact i sold a 300 winny so i could buy a bigger bore rifle.


----------



## Plainsman

Magnum 3.5

I'm not sure how IMR 4350 and R22 compare for clean burning. I had used IMR 4350 in my 24 inch barrel 300 Winchester Mag for many years. My most accurate load was with 180 Nosler Ballistic Tips and 72 gr of IMR 4350. It gave me 3070 fps. I see currently manuals have dropped back on that load. You should see the Spear manual I still have from 1956 it would make product liability attorneys drool. I changed to R22 when I purchased a new 300 Winchester Mag with a 26 inch barrel. It gives me about 150 fps gain over IMR 4350.

223 shooter

Big bears, with a 300 mag? I guess it would do with heavy premium bullets. I can not imagine a bear standing up to a 180 gr Barnes X bullet at 3200 fps. It should break both shoulders on a broadside shot. 
Don't worry about damaging deer with a 300. I shoot 165 gr Swift Scirocco at 3350 fps, and they do a fine job. What you can do is shoot a heavy bullet. A 180 will slow you down to 2960 fps in most factory loads, and PMC are about 100 fps slower. The 180 will be traveling at a comparable speed to a 150 gr out of a 30-06, but will have a heavier jacket so less damage. Don't believe it when people tell you they blow deer to pieces. The only difference between a 300 mag with 180 gr and a 30-06 with 150 gr is, you can expect full penetration most of the time. I have been with friends who have shot deer with a 338 with not that much damage. I have shot deer with a 405 gr 45 caliber at 2200 fps and even that large bullet at a slower speed did little meat damage. I would not hesitate to shoot antelope with a 300 mag matched to the proper bullet for the job.

You may find it of interest that many rifles were developed around a particular bullet weight for best performance. The Winchester 270 was developed to obtain best performance with a 130 grain bullet, the 308 and 30-06 perform best with 165 grain, the 22-250 with 55 grain, and the 300 Mags were developed to perform best with 180 grain bullets. In many stores the 180 is all they will have on hand. My new rifle however gives best accuracy with 165 gr bullets. To make up for the lack of weight I have gone to premium bullets with good ballistic coefficients.


----------



## Maverick

Thanks for the last post PLAINSMAN. I learned some stuff off of it!
What would you shoot out of a Sako 7mm mag? I have only had the gun for a year and only have about 2 boxes of shells out of it. Love the gun, just not to familiar with it.

Mav


----------



## mallard

Mav,If that is a 7mm rem mag I have the dies for it allready and will be testing rounds at Horace this summer.If I remember right,the 7mm rem likes the 150-165 gr bullets.I am now working up loads for the 130 gr nosler accubonds for the tikka 270.I allready have 3/4" groups with the 130gr nosler partition.Your sako should shoot that good or better once you find the right load for it.


----------



## Plainsman

Maverick

I have never owned a 7mm. Not good huh. I do remember the first two factory loads were a 139 gr and a 154 gr. I checked a few manuals and noticed that Hornady recommended a 162 gr match for long range accuracy. Over the years I have tried to use bullets close to what is offered in match for any given caliber. Currently I have gone from the 168 gr to 175 gr Sierra Match in my 308. My change was because the 175 had a much longer ogive and boattail which means a better ballistic coefficient. I would venture to guess that something in the 160 to 170 would be good for anything from antelope to elk. If your rifle would shoot the 139 it would be flat shooting, but it would be explosive if you didn't use a bonded core or some other premium design bullet. Although, sometimes the lightest bullet isn't always the flattest shooting. Again, in my 308 the 168 and 175 are nearly identical to 600 yards. At about 950 yards the 168 goes subsonic and many times tumbles. The 175 with higher ballistic coefficient does not go subsonic until around 1075 yards, and hits about eight inches higher at 1000 yards than the 168. Maybe the old 154 gr that was the original load ( I think, but am not certain ) the old 7 X 57 came with is a good compromise between speed, energy retention, and long range accuracy. Ask that question on extremeaccuracy.com or longrangehunter.com, I am sure you will find some strong opinions there.


----------



## headhunter

Maverick, I have had a 7mag since 98'. I was told by a gunsmith in Dickinson to run 165 grain Nosler Partitions through it if it shot them well, As they are a well constructed bullet and will perform good on most game I'm going to hunt.

So, I took his advice and did just that, and my 700 Rem shoots them pretty good (as good as I can shoot) and they have performed "flawlessly" I guess you could say , every time I did my part while deerhunting. I have absolutely no reason to switch bullets . I've killed does at 100 yards and the last buck was a shade over 300 yards . everything in between as well. 
If you read articles on 7's many many praise the 165 NP. But expert whitetail hunter David Morris shoots 140 NP's through his and he hunts from Mexico to Canada, and has killed a gazillion big bucks, so mabeye they are worth trying too, but not for me, as I said , I found a bullet that works good so I'm not going to monkey with anything else, later


----------



## Whelen35

For reloading the 7 rem mag, you would not be making a poor shoice of IMR4831 for you powder. It will perform well with most bullet weights, and is the clasic powder. For a one bullet weight, go with the 160gr partitions.


----------



## Maverick

Thanks guys!! There was alot of good and new stuff there for me to start with!!

Mav


----------



## Bobm

Plainsman, interesting thread, I have a observation about Nosler Partitions. I bought a bunch of boxes of federal premium shells for my 257 Roberts for whitetail. I've killed about 20 deer since then with them and while it kills them, there is no blood trail at all on any of them. You can't find the exit wound, there is a spot of blood on the far side and you can't even find a hole in the skin. All of these shots have been in the 150-250 yard range, broadside lung shots. I previously used Remington 117grain core lock bullets and found them to be better, deer dropped in their tracks and the ones that didn't drop bled well. With the 120 grain nosler Partitions they usaully run about 50-100 yards with lung shots. My guess is that with soft skinned critters like 150 lb whitetails and modest velocities of my 257 Roberts I'm not getting any expansion especially with lung shots. At extreme range all velocity is "modest" so I'm not that impressed with nosler partitions for deer. 
On the grizzly question wouldn't he be a lot better of with a 338 or larger bore for both bullet weight and construction. A close range shot with a 300 and you may not get to go deer hunting if it doesn't drop him, I'd recommend anyone use guns on dangerous stuff that hit hard with less than optimal bullet placement. I know that even on elk and moose which is the largest game I've personally observed shot a 338 winchester or a 340 weatherby really drops them a lot harder than 30 caliber magnums. I'm not saying that 30 calibers mags won't do the job but there is definitely a difference.


----------



## mallard

Whelen,I have been using the IMR 4831,and H4831sc powders for the 7mm, and the 270.I have had great luck with the 4831sc in the 270,and still testing rounds with the 2 powders in the 7mm.Pulled a bone head move this weekend and stuck a case in the resizing die  .


----------



## Plainsman

Bobm

I agree, bigger is always better when hunting something that would like you for lunch. As far as Nosler Partition bullets I have had the opposite experience, but with higher velocity calibers. I think the front end of Partitions is a very soft lead. Perhaps at lower velocities initiation of expansion is retarded. I know out of a 243 they mess up a venison shoulder more than my 270 or 308. You are perhaps correct in your assessment. I know at long range I will use a bullet that expands more easily because my velocity has dropped off. When I was younger and walked five or six miles opening day searching for deer I would carry a tough bullet for close range shots at deer that broke cover at under 100 yards. Now I sit more and shoot further so have used Nosler Ballistic Tip for many years. In the last year I think I have found the best of both worlds in the Swift Scirocco. They group great, expand well at long range, and penetrate well at close range. I have used some very expensive bullets with very disappointing results. I just received my Petersons Hunting today and they have a good article on premium bullets. Many had such poor accuracy I nearly suspect the author was shooting with his eyes shut. I use the same powder and cases as in his test, but my 100 yards groups are between .3 and .35 with Nosler Ballistic Tips, Swift Scirocco, and even the Barnes X bullet groups under .5 inch.


----------



## Bobm

I know I don't want to be standing next to someone shooting grizzlies with a thirty cal anything :lol:. I can"t run real fast.Might make an interesting videotape though, from a few hundred yards back :lol: .


----------



## bchunter

The 300wby killed the #10 british columbia grizz and it's the size of a vw.I would of felt a little under guned but it did the job just fine.It's almost 10 feet end of the nose to end of the tail and it's skull scores 26 8/16.

plainsman

if you zero your 300win with soroccos at 300yds how low are you at 400 and 500 and 600yds i'm looking into a log range deer gun and im leaning towards the 300win


----------



## bchunter

bobm
just rember you don't need to run fast only fast enough to out run your partner :lol:


----------



## 223shooter

i understand the risks of what i am doing yet i am not talking about shooting a charging bear i think i would fill my pantss lol. i am talking about shooting a bear from about 100 yards away. i may look bigger yet many a bears have been killed with the 30-06 and i believe the 300 wby to be a better choice then the 30-06.

i am also considering a 375 Rem Ultra Mag in a remington 700 lss


----------



## Bobm

My best friend went to Alaska and they were bear hunting and while standing shooting the breeze a big bear stood up at 18 yards. His buddy with a 300 Wthby shot it and luckily it ran the other direction for about 150 yards and then died. He bought a Weatherby 340 when he got home. Hence my doubts. I read an article in outdoor life 30 years ago about a lady in Alaska who killed a grizzly in her yard with a 22 long rifle so pick your poison :lol: . If I was you I would try to find a friend that has a bigger rifle middle thirtys up to and including a 458 win (if you reload) and will lend it to you, practice with it and give it back after the hunt if your only going once. Unless you do a lot of deer shooting at 300 to 500 yards its not a practical deer rifle either. There is no guarantee that you will be shooting at 100 yards use enough rifle for the worst possible shot situation because after youv'e trudged around for a week and at the last few minutes of light on the last day of the hunt with water in your boots and dripping off your hat and you finally see a tropy bear walking away in heavy brush you will ethically not shoot with a 300 and wish you had a bigger gun. Its always easy to imagine the ideal shot but usaually big game hunting doesn't work that way. If you have a 458 or a 416 you can take the rear end shot with clear conscience.


----------



## sdeprie

I have been reading this thread with interest. I have never been bear hunting, hope to before all is done. Did a little pig hunting, nothing monstrous. I will share my opinion, as long as you realize that heart I am a coward. I have been an advocate for not taking TOO much gun for deer hunting and many disagree, stating you can't take too much gun. That's okay with me. I don't have to shoot that thing. However, in this case, I have to agree, you can't take too much gun. I'm not sure about some of the magnums, or even super magnums, could be a lot of hype or may be the best thing going. I think what is important is bullet weight with adequate velocity on those bruins. I know you want to be able to shoot far enough to make your shot count, but how far is that? I'm thinking 35's on up, with adequate velocity. I'm not sure if 358 is it for you, or even 35 whelen. 45-70 may not have enough velocity/range. 450 marlin can get you a little more range, and the 458 win, but not as much as one might think over maximum loads in strong rifles. If you do opt for the 300 anything, I would be sure you have backup right there, say 12 ga with quality slugs. My 2 cents worth.


----------



## Plainsman

bchunter

400 yards - 8
500 yards - 21.4
600 yards - 41.1

I don't worry about my drop, I worry about my 100 yard holdover. I use a tactical scope sighted in at 100 yards. At 400 yards I dial 4.6 inches high. That puts me 4.6 inches high at 100 yards. Now multiply by 4 (for 400 yards) and that is 18.4 inches of actual holdover which is perfect holdover for a 100 yard sight in. I dial in 6.9 inches for 500 yards, and at 1200 yards I dial in 34 inches. In reality you will have to round of these figures that are in .1 inch to the nearest ¼ inch. These figures are for an elevation of 1500 ft. When hunting at 11,000 ft in Colorado I need to make a new chart. Hard to believe, but if you consider that an elk needs 1500 ft/lb of energy delivered at the shoulder, an elevation of 10,000 ft. extends the capability of the old Winchester 270 by another 150 yards. If you enjoy long range shooting keep in mind that at 1200 yards the 165 gr bullet at 3350 fps has a little less energy than a 22 hornet. I don't have the ballistic coefficient for the Scirocco and have been quoting you my data for 165 gr Nosler Ballistic Tips. I will have to call Swift Bullet company for that information, but for now I know that I need to dial 1.25 inches lower at 1000 yards. Following that rule I have simply been dialing ¼ less for every 200 yards, and that works. I just am not sure where I fall below 1000 ft/lb of energy. I fall below it at 925 Yards with Nosler Ballistic Tips, and rough estimates tell me the Scirroco holds 1000 ft/lb to about 1000 yards. Oh, at 600 yards your energy with the Ballistic Tip is 1721 ft/lb. I would guess the Scirocco would be around 1760 ft/lb.


----------



## sdeprie

Plainsman, could you clarify for me? You talked about a 165 gr bullet, 1200 yds, 33xx fps, less energy than a 22 hornet. Were you talking about the fps at the muzzle or was there a misprint there? I would find it hard to believe anything could maintain 33xx fps at 1200 yds. I could be wrong. It's just curiosity. If you have read my previous notes (and I think you have) you know that where I hunt I can't see 120 yds, much less 1200. Thanks.


----------



## Plainsman

Sdeprie

Yes, at 1200 yards my 165 gr Ballistic Tips have slightly less energy than a 22 hornet at the muzzle. At 1200 yards I have dropped from 3350 fps to 1364 ft per second and my energy has dropped from 4199 ft/lb to 681 ft/lb. I would like to have 3350 fps at 1200 yards, but I don't think I would dare pull the trigger on anything that would do it. I just came across my data sheet for last time that I hunted Colorado. I hunted the Uncompagre (spelling?) plateau at 9000 ft above sea level. At that elevation the same load at 1200 yards is 1768 fps and the energy is 1146 ft/lb. Here at Jamestown, North Dakota our elevation is about 1350 so trajectory would be comparable to your area if you are not in the Smokey Mountains. I have read your posts and remember your restricted range. What do you shoot for deer? At those ranges I imagine any caliber that you like.


----------



## sdeprie

You're right, I can get away with just about anything I want to carry. My last deer was taken with a REALLY UGLY 358 win built on a spanish mauser. 18.5 inch barrel. Red dot sight (my eyes ain't what they used to be). Military stock sawed off at the fore end and shaped somewhat. Sling mounted on the side of the stock. Original trigger, it sucks. But 1 shot in the neck at 40 yds and she didn't take one step. It's perhaps a little overkill at that range. I sometimes take a generic Savage 340 in 30-30. Also have an Ishapore (British/Indian) in 308. Also have a spanish mauser in 308, but don't have it ready to shoot yet. Just for kicks I have a 243 H&R and a Rem 710 in 30-06. Also have several smoke-poles, including a double barrel upland 12 ga which took a deer when I was back in Iowa. I suppose I should quit collecting and shoot some of them more often, but can't let any go. I thought your FPS was at the muzzle, but was a little confused. Thanks for the clarification. My niece lives in Mt and has invited her favorite uncle to go hunting out there..... and he said I could come too.  I think the 30-06 will do. I'm not used to shooting distance anyway and will just have to work hard at getting close enough. Thanks.


----------



## Drixmein

I have a 300 wby and my brother, grandpa and dad all shoot 300's. THey are great guns, and I will never shoot anything else. Knockdown power to 400 yds plus and very flat shooting. Only knock is the expensive shells, so shooting skill is a must, and sighting it in gets to be like being in a boxing match, those suckers buck. Great guns though, I absolutely love mine, took a 6x6 bull elk with mine last fall, then shot a nice whitetail couple weeks later.


----------



## Leythos

Whelen35 said:


> For reloading the 7 rem mag, you would not be making a poor shoice of IMR4831 for you powder. It will perform well with most bullet weights, and is the clasic powder. For a one bullet weight, go with the 160gr partitions.


I have the Rem 7mm Sendaro and have started reloading, I only shoot the Nosler balistic Tip, but I've been testing the 140g and 150g weights. While I don't hunt (yet), I've found that with IMR-4350 and the 140g with 60g of 4350 I can shoot 2 hole groups at 100 yards. With the 150g and 4350 it takes 59g to do the same - tests done on sand-bags at public range.

I also tested the H1000 powder, but I found that to drive 1 or 2 hole groups at 100 yards that it requires 71g of powder with the 150g round - and that's just to much reciol for me.

As a side note, the H1000 powder, 60 rounds, left the barrel almost clean, where the IMR4350 is very much in need of cleaning with the same 60 rounds.

The H1000 flows well through the drop measure, and the 4350 sticks a little, but I think I'm going to stick with the 4350.

I just bought a box of 120g Nosler BT rounds and will try them and report the results if you like.

Oh, glad I found this group - not many places I know that talk about the 7mm RM


----------



## Whelen35

Bobm,
Try the nosler 155gr BT in your 257 roberts. I have found it to work well in my "bob". It will hold together well enoough for close shots and really performs well past the 100yd mark. I don't know this as fact, but I am thinking that Nosler was thinking this bullet would be used more in the 25-06 and the speeds it is capable of. This makes it a great bullet for the 257. Just my .02. With the 300WBY, for bear a 200gr nosler partition @ 3000fps would hit hard. Not as hard a .338 250gr @ 2750fps, but would still hit hard. If you can shoot the 375 rum well, it would be better than the 300, have you thought of the 375 H&H? It does not seem to recoil as bad, would offer more slap than the 300, and the rangeing capasity simular to the 30-06. And who knows, someday you may want a Africa capable gun. The H&H has ammo all over Alaska and 
Africa. The Rum, I don't know.


----------



## 223shooter

WOW i want you guys to know i must have been born under a lucky star to find the rifle i just did 

it is a sako hunter in 338 Win Mag it comes with another barrel "7mm mag" and i guess you can switch the two?? this seems very exciting to me and i had to get it!!!!

i didn't think the price was too bad $1,000 with both barrels included! i am going to put a leupold var x III 3-9x50 to top it off. very nice soild gun and it is my first sako!

when i found the rifle i went to the bank and got the money i didn't even bother to price other sako rifles. and i started to wonder how much do you think a sako hunter with 1 barrel would cost? i just want to know if i got as good of a deal that i think i did

anyway i am tickeled to death :beer:


----------



## Whelen35

Has your gun been altered to be a switch barrel gun? Or are you going to need a gunsmith to change barrels and headspace the gun? If it has been made to change and index the barrels without extra tools, you have found the deal of the year for that price. If you need to have a little more involvement by a gunsmith to change barrels, you still did ok, but it is still a little bit of screwing arround to make the change. I have two Sako 75's, and think they are very well made guns, better than the run of the mill remington or winchester. Next time let me know of these great deals, I know the gun room has some space left..


----------



## 223shooter

it has been brand new and it has been altered i guess. i haven't read up on how to switch them yet. but if it seems difficult i think i will bring it to my gunsmith and see if he can explan it all to me so i don't blow myself up.

hey i only go into the gun shops when i am looking for guns or else i would live in my truck  i always seem to be able to find something i need when i go into them :beer: but next time i stop into one and find a good deal i will let you know.

if you like the switch barrel thing i think i might have the gun for you i will email you to tell you about it i just need your adress or you could email it to me at [email protected]


----------



## sdeprie

223shooter, congratulations. I think you done good. Enjoy.


----------



## smellihuff

223shooter said:


> anyone use the 300 wby for deer? how well dose it work and what bullets are use useing
> 
> thanks


 Yes I bought one last year ($500). A Vanguard stainless steel .300, I also have a leupold 3x9x40 with low talley rings and bases on it. I then went to wal-mart bought 20 rounds of 180 grain remmington corelok,($25) and went to the pasture. After twelve rounds my shoulder was sore and my ears were ringing bad. (40lbs of recoil and a cannon) I thought this is no fun at all. Then I woke up. I called Weatherby and had an (Accubrake installed). If using an authorized dealer it only cost $150. Money well spent, I now shoot sometimes between 40 and 60 rounds of 150 grain ammo when I go to the Range. (invested in ear muffs too). But the next day my shoulder is a little sore. I have tested all kinds of rounds wby, remmington, hornady, etc.. The groups change with each bullet. I am also trying some new handloads which are 110 grain. The ballistics for 100 yds are +1/2 " traj., 3543 fps,3050 eft lbs, and a BC of .290. I know this is not that impressive but, the gun is more than enough to kill praire dogs and whitetails. With only about 8 lbs of recoil.  With the less recoil the 110 grain groups are a little tighter. I can cover three shot groups at 100 yds. with a dime. With a 150 or 165 grain bullet I need a Quarter. Don't get me wrong this is one very powerful firearm. With a 125 grain bullet it will knock a hole through a 1/2" solid steel plate. (3/4) with 165 bst. But with the lighter bullet and the accubrake this rifle is a pleasure to shoot, with no soreness the next day. As far as deer hunting I haven't killed one with the 110 grain bullet. The 150 np or the 165 bst will stop them dead.


----------



## mudstud

Plainsman,
I would like to quibble a bit, (or is it kibbles and bits?) about your statement that a 300 Win with handloads can equal 300 Weatherby factory loads. I DO shoot a 300 Weatherby, and my rifle, shooting 165 gr. Weatherby brand loads out of a 26" tube, chronos at 3450 fps. I doubt Remington brand loads come anywhere near this velocity, but Weatherby brand ammo is loaded HOT! A handloader would have his work cut out for him just to equal Weatherby factory velocites, with a 300 Weatherby rifle, much less a 300 Win! If anyone loads up a 300 Win to equal my 300 Weatherby's velocities, I don't wanna be any where near, when this wreck happens! I also have a 300 RUM, that one day I will get running, and the idea for that rifle is that I might be able to equal 300 Weatherby factory loads in a handload in the 300 RUM! The widespread idea among handloaders that they can exceed factory ammo velocities does not apply to Weatherby factory ammo, not if they wanna keep all their fingers and eyes!


----------



## Plainsman

Your right I can't get that high. I looked in Gun and Ammo annual and they listed 3450. I can get the X bullet to 3425, and that is essentially the same. I never load charges beyond the manual so can only get to 3350 fps at 20 degrees.
I only soot reloads, so that is what I am concerned about. Look in the new Nosler manual and it lists a 300 Win mag at max 3290 fps with a 24 inch barrel. It lists the max at 3242 for the 300 Weatherby mag with a 26 inch barrel. 
Have you chronographed the velocity of these loads yourself? I know when I got a chronograph factory loads were exaggerated. They are backing off that now that many people have their own chronographs. 
Interesting that 3450fps for the Weatherby came out of the 1995 Gun and Ammo annual. Now I found a Gun and Ammo 2000 annual and it list 3350 fps for the 165 gr Weatherby mag. I wonder what a 2005 would say. They perhaps are the same, but I see reality set in between 1995 and 2000.


----------



## mudstud

Plainsman,
The 3450 fps was personally chronoed by me. The comparisons from reloading manuals does not impress. Just about anything can be proven by cherry picking data from reloading manuals. I've got yards of reloading manuals, and they are all different. Probably what's more important is that individual rifles vary greatly, and there will always be the guy (like someone I know), whose 280AI blows away my 7 Mags, but, his loads are probably way over pressured. The question should be, will the average 280AI equal or exceed the velocity of the average 7 Mag, at equal pressures, for instance. A smaller case does not normally equal or exceed the velocity of a larger case at equal pressure (all else being equal, and there's the kicker).

A good example of this, is the current short mag craze, and all the hoopla and "efficiency" B.S. promoted by the factories. The short mags get their high velocities out of relatively small cases for one reason, and one reason only. They are loaded to the nuts! While in the meantime, many old stalwarts, such as the 300 Win Mag, the 7mm Rem Mag, the 264 Win Mag, have been discretely downloaded over the years. The shortmags have only one real purpose, and that is to get people like you and me off our duffs and buy some new rifles! But, I predict, as years pass, these too shall be downloaded by the factories!

Having said all that, I am currently in the process of getting a M70 7WSM up and running! See, I'm a sucker too! And, yeah, you are right, the 300 Win Mag is one great cartridge! I just don't think the average 300 Win Mag will equal the average 300 Weatherby! Get pretty close? Yeah it will! Have a great day!


----------



## Plainsman

With the increased case capacity of the 300 Weatherby I would expect 100 to 150 fps faster. I have about a dozen manuals also, and the velocity comparison doesn't make sense. Also, from a two inch shorter barrel. I am not sure what Weatherby says for chamber pressure specs on their rifles. They may give lower numbers, and powder and bullet companies stay within their stated chamber pressure specifications.

I also agree on the short mags even though I have a 300 WSM. Handloaded it will not come close to the old 300 Win mag, and recoil isn't reduced that I can feel. Muzzle blast from the 23 inch barrel on my Browning is horrendous. Breach pressures are about 5000 CUP more than the old 300 also. Accuracy isn't great if you don't drop the velocity some. They say a 150 is 3300 fps out of a 24 inch barrel. I have to drop my 23 inch barrel to 3150 fps to get good accuracy. I have to drop a Nosler 180 Partition to 2940 to get good accuracy. The Nosler 180 and the Hornady 150 SST with R22 are the only loads that shoot under ¾ inch at 100 yards.


----------



## cbass

I have a 30 cal that laughs at the velocities that you guys are talking about. will shot 180 grain partitions at 3630fps and that isn't even cranking up the load at all. Lazzeroni 7.82 warbird. Have a leupold 4.5-14x50 with the boone and crocket reticle on it. Think this will be an alright deal once i get enough rounds through her to know what each yardage line represents.

yards
100 +2"
200 +2.7"
300 0
400 -6.3
500 -17.1

Just a little insight for you 300 boys out there.

I can honestly say that i have not dealt with the 300 much and this will be my first season with the warbrid, but the numbers don't lie. Biggest thing being that it is not the gun it is the person pulling the trigger.
Later


----------



## mudstud

cbass. that makes a 30-378 look pretty wimpy. Wonder what your pressures are?


----------



## cbass

haven't actually measured it but according to lazzeroni about 66,400 PSI.

Hasn't been a problem as of yet as far as seeing anything happening to the caseing or the bolt being jammed. Have heard of others loading them hotter than what i am and having the neck of the casing split or bend and even increasing the primer pocket size so as not to be able to reload. Think i will stay with what i am at as it seems to be handling the load well.
lee


----------



## smellihuff

I own a vanguard ss 300 wby mag w/accubrake. I killed four deer this past year (2005).
Most of the deer I killed weighed less than 175lbs.
I have shot 150-180 grain bullets.
From wby, remmington, hornady, all have been excellent.
I didn't have to track any wounded animals.
I have found it to be a real pleasure to shoot.
But I also must say I have fired over 500 rounds in this rifle.
I know pretty much what it will do. It will kick really hard, worse than a 12 ga shotgun with 3" mags; UNLESS you will spend $150-$200 on a muzzlebrake. I would not reccomend the 300 wby w/o the brake for the average deer hunter. The ammo is a little expensive too, but once you have found your groove you probably won't shoot 20 rounds a year.


----------



## arctic plainsman

Hi all,

I've been using the .300 Weatherby for about ten years up here and am very satisfied with it for a moose and bear rifle. I do reload for it, and have been using bothe the 180g and 200g Swift bullets. Penetration on the moose is usually under the skin on the far side, but some have gone all the way thru.

True, some might want to be a little choosier about shots with the .300 on bears, but I wouldn't and don't hesitate. Since I assume you'll be hunting with a guide for bears, you can bet he'll be adequately gunned, and will help with the shooting if needed.


----------

